# New Season New Opera Bike



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Just finished building my new ride for the season. Going for the maiden voyage at lunch for a quick loop and make sure everything is settled in. Enjoy


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Maybe I should try posting the pic.*

2006 Opera Canova
Full Record
Euros Wheels
FSA K force Compact crank


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Classy bike. The black-white color scheme effectively tones down the wackyness of the Onda forks and stays. The result is quite harmonious. I bet it rides as well as it looks, too.

One question, though. Is it named for Antonio Canova or Judy Canova?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Mapei Roida said:


> Classy bike. The black-white color scheme effectively tones down the wackyness of the Onda forks and stays. The result is quite harmonious. I bet it rides as well as it looks, too.
> 
> One question, though. Is it named for Antonio Canova or Judy Canova?



I went out on a maiden voyage for lunch, it was everything I was expecting and more. Out of the saddle the bb is rock solid. Making it even that more fun to get out of the saddle. The beauty really lies in the fact that when you sit down it absorbs the bumps and glides across crappy roads. I do have to say the saddle sucks though, and that's going to have to change in the near future. So overall it does the things my DeRosa didn't and that was what I was looking for.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

zaxxon,

Congratulations.

Black and white bikes look cool. This one looks like 007's tuxedo.

Enjoy,
Tshirt


----------



## mbakercad (Jul 1, 2003)

She is a beaut!


----------



## cessna (Oct 19, 2003)

*Striking bike*

oMG this is my first post in this forum --- this bike is worth "coming out" for


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Sharp. 

Don't these bikes come with a pinarello/MOst oversized FP bottom bracket? How hard was it to switchout? Just asking because once ultra torque comes out no one is going to want FP BBs.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

looks like a pinnerallo


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jeffreyg said:


> Sharp.
> 
> Don't these bikes come with a pinarello/MOst oversized FP bottom bracket? How hard was it to switchout? Just asking because once ultra torque comes out no one is going to want FP BBs.


Standard Italian BB... no worries.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

AidanM said:


> looks like a *pinnerallo*


what's that?

Did you mean Pinarello? Opera's parent company?

Google's an amazing thing my friend.


----------



## maestrogingles (Jul 28, 2010)

I just ordered the opera canova frame and arrived today. I noticed an indentation on the seat tube just up from the bottom bracket and started to freak out. Is that a shipping dent or is that supposed to be there? Is it for a braze on front derailleur? I hunted around for some close-up pics to compare, and I found these, which has the same indentation: http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Opera-Canova-Road-Frameset/OPE0001M.html. So am thinking more along the lines that it's supposed to be there? Thanks for a response!


----------



## ktuck (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine has the same indentation - probably there to strengthen the tube where the FD clamp is. 

I was surprised to see that they still have them on Backcountry's site. When I ordered mine last year, they took a long time to find the frame in the warehouse (for a while, I thought they were going to cancel the order or send me a used one) and then the Opera frames disappeared from the website just as mine was delivered.

There's got to be a story there.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

ktuck said:


> Mine has the same indentation - probably there to strengthen the tube where the FD clamp is.
> 
> I was surprised to see that they still have them on Backcountry's site. When I ordered mine last year, they took a long time to find the frame in the warehouse (for a while, I thought they were going to cancel the order or send me a used one) and then the Opera frames disappeared from the website just as mine was delivered.
> 
> There's got to be a story there.


You can buy these now on eBay, with Italian tread BB or English tread BB, take your pick.


----------

